# Not an average day



## ICE (Feb 6, 2012)

What's so special about a freeway sign?






I could have gotten closer but I didn't want to cut myself.


----------



## Frank (Feb 7, 2012)

It or a similar one nearby has likely gotten tagged as some one could monkey up onto the platform from the wall.


----------



## ICE (Feb 7, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> It or a similar one nearby has likely gotten tagged as some one could monkey up onto the platform from the wall.


There is no reaching the pole from the wall.


----------



## pwood (Feb 7, 2012)

taggers should be shot on sight! Pick off a couple of them and the rest will think twice when they buy spray paint. They should require photo id and a waiting period to buy spray paint. If these guys aren't defacing private property with it, they are probably huffing it!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 7, 2012)

I've seen guys bring out ladders to tag these signs and bill-boards.  Sometimes they are more creative with getting to a spot than with what they will tag there.  Too bad that creativity can't be applied in a more positive manner without defacing public/private property.  There has to be a community mural somewhere that needs a good artist.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 7, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> taggers should be shot on sight! Pick off a couple of them and the rest will think twice when they buy spray paint. They should require photo id and a waiting period to buy spray paint. If these guys aren't defacing private property with it, they are probably huffing it!


  Should the waiting period for spray paint be longer than the one for ammo to pick them off with?


----------



## pwood (Feb 7, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Should the waiting period for spray paint be longer than the one for ammo to pick them off with?


 i think you are onto something that will work here:mrgreen:


----------



## ICE (Feb 9, 2012)

Well back on topic.  If given a chance, most people will make the right choices.


----------



## ICE (Feb 16, 2012)

It makes me nervous when untrained young men are on a roof.  They don't fear the service drop.  They seem to be just as happy as if they had good sense.


----------

